# Car Toys Houston Looking for installers



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Y'all, looking for a few installers in the Houston area especially NW side of town. There is some management potential as well.

Car Toys offers a great opportunity to reach your untapped potential and have a great time doing it. We offer benifits and a professional atmosphere to work in. If you are interested please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Spots in Dallas available as well.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmmmm, if only.......


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Best of luck, NCO and SCO are also looking for installers. I'm the IM at DR and the whole region is short staffed. I hired two techs off social media so it works. 


Anyone reading , this position potentially pays 70k annul. That's pretty darn good! 

GLWP


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> Best of luck, NCO and SCO are also looking for installers. I'm the IM at DR and the whole region is short staffed. I hired two techs off social media so it works.
> 
> 
> Anyone reading , this position potentially pays 70k annul. That's pretty darn good!
> ...


WoW!! 70k?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SouthSyde said:


> WoW!! 70k?


Yes! If your not a hack saw and can do volume and ain't afraid to get dirty. 

Car toys is the best place to shop and the best place to work.


----------

